# Printing Polar Fleece



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi
I would like to screen print 100% poly polar fleece, dark colours.
We have tried it with mixed results, low bleed inks etc
Print comes out really rough and hard
Any suggestions would be great
Many thanks


----------



## CustomScreen (May 3, 2007)

Plasisol transfers can work ok but you need to rebember that because fleece is thick if you disturb the fleece you can move the print, otherwise you can try plastisol with lots of flow additive so its very runny and maybe a little hugger but adding hugger will make the ink hard, otherwise print it as per normal and heat press it, you never end up with a real great print on polar fleece thats why its normally embroided, but you can get ok results, i normally put the print on a bit of fabric and get it approved so the customer know just what to expect.

Hope that helps.


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for that
I like ythe idea of pressing it after the print
I'll give it a go

Cheers


----------



## tyzfknit (Oct 3, 2010)

我想这可能是质料的原因原材料，你可以使用 超细摇粒绒，它可能会变成是一个很好的方法，使优良的品质 打印摇粒绒。
更多filement的聚酯，感觉更好。


----------

